# Guppies and Bettas?



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I was thinking of adding one guppy to my 2.5gal (University tank size restrictions) with my incoming AB betta purchase. What are your opinions? I haven't liked any of the other suggestions I've read in other threads... they all seem kind of... ugly to me. xD;; I love male guppies, especially. Any way this could work out?

Thanks in advance! :-D


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not sure with a male :/

I have two lyretail guppies in my sorority tank and they do fine. The guppies swim around each other like goof balls. The never bother them.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

How about a mollie?


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Might have better luck, their tails aren't as flowy and distracting to where the male might chase them.

It all depends on the fish though too. I would say, just have a back up plan in case it doesn't work.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I know it seems ugly now, but I would go with a mystery snail. Your betta isn't going to like the extra fish company in the 2.5 gal, but he won't care about the snail. And, honestly, I love my snails. I thought I'd hate them. But I love them. They're so entertaining. I can't even describe to you the level of amazement I brought myself to when I realized that I really liked my snails. And that I...actually thought they were.....CUTE!

Point is, bettas can get along with fish, but they need room for it. Plenty of it. They also have a better chance if the betta is a female, or if the other fish isn't very colorful or has short fins. 

Bettas would prefer your attention over a tank mate any day.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Snails? I just... hrm. I guess I can google them. xD


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

2.5 gallon??? Most people say not to add anything to a tank under 5 gallons! Guppies are a hit and miss situation, I breed guppies for money and I have a male betta in with my guppy farming tank with no problems( he is supposed to eat some of the deformed babies but he doesn't)... But I would not recomend guppies in anything under 10, and even then at least have 2 girls per 1 boy guppy. Hope I helped!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Bettas will kill guppies because guppies are very colorful. Makes them think its another betta, especially males.

Mollies need a 20 gallon minimum ....

I'd upgrade your betta to a 5 gallon, add a couple shrimp, make the tank planted. It'd look so pretty.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

You can't keep a mystery snail in a 2.5 gallon tank with a betta. Mystery snails need 2.5 gallons on their own as they create a LOT of waste. You can't keep anything else with your betta in a 2.5 gallon tank, you need at least 5 gallons for that.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

+1 what the others have already said... 2.5 is simply too small to have tankmates with your betta. Even shrimp (which have an itty-bitty bioload) would be tricky since they would likely be stressed all the time from the close proximity of the betta and lack of ability to get away. And both Mollies and Guppies enjoy having others of their kind around, so it's not optimal to keep them alone.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LadyVictorian said:


> You can't keep a mystery snail in a 2.5 gallon tank with a betta. Mystery snails need 2.5 gallons on their own as they create a LOT of waste. You can't keep anything else with your betta in a 2.5 gallon tank, you need at least 5 gallons for that.


I realised this when I had my second snail in my 2.5 gal for a while. That tank was SO slimy. I had to do a 100% clean from him. Was thinking it _might_ be okay if they kept up on frequent cleanings, though.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I realised this when I had my second snail in my 2.5 gal for a while. That tank was SO slimy. I had to do a 100% clean from him. Was thinking it _might_ be okay if they kept up on frequent cleanings, though.


Not with a mystery snail, with how large they can get 2.5 for a full grown snail is too small. These snails are not small snails, they create three times the bioload of any fish I have ever owned and honestly without cleaning the tank three times a day I can't see it working out too well aside from massive ammonia spikes. As said my golden boy Tesla alone is larger than a golfball and still growing.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Naturally I threw the second one in my 20g with the other, but still. Should I be expecting to sell snails any time soon...? >.>;


Anyways, I think the point is that 2.5G is too small for anything other than your betta. Your betta will appreciate the attention you give him above anything else, anyways.


----------



## Noobalva (Jan 20, 2013)

SageMyster said:


> I was thinking of adding one guppy to my 2.5gal (University tank size restrictions) with my incoming AB betta purchase. What are your opinions? I haven't liked any of the other suggestions I've read in other threads... they all seem kind of... ugly to me. xD;; I love male guppies, especially. Any way this could work out?
> 
> Thanks in advance! :-D


If you were to get Shrimp you would need lots of hiding places for them and you'd have to get ones that are at least 1 inch so the betta is less likely to bother them; so if you can't do that don't go for shrimp. Shrimp are hit and miss too, depends on your betta...some will be fine with them and others won't.

Mystery Snails have too much of a bio-load, even young ones. I have mine in a 2.5 tank and to make it work i had to get a Bamboo, Marimo Moss Ball, and Hornwort live plants(all of which absorb MASSIVE amounts of ammonia, nitrate and nitrite -- especially the Bamboo and hornwort); plus i got two other plants(java fern and small swords) to be safe; my levels are always at 0ppm ammonia, 0ppm nitrite, 0-10ish ppm nitrate (i check about 2-4 times a week).

IMO the best thing to get is you really want a mate, would be a Zebra Nerite(Snail). Their bio-load is considerably less than that of a Mystery and they stay a lot smaller. I would still suggest getting at least a Moss Ball, Hornwort (let it float or it's bristles will tend to fall off and make a mess - and keep an eye on it's size, you'll likely have to trim it) and maybe one other plant to help keep your water toxin levels safe and where they need to be.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I've given up on the tank-mate idea. Thank you all for your input. I really appreciate it.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Aw, SageMyster . . it's probably best. I got in over my head wanting tank mates when I had smaller tanks. I got platys but I didn't realize how easily they could breed and it was a MESS. 

I now look forward to having just one pretty betta in a 6.6 gallon bookshelf tank and planning out the plantscape and decor.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Definitely don't want a breeding frenzy, especially if I had gotten a female guppy! Oh, well. Maybe when I have a larger tank.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

It's definitly hard not to want more fish!

But its for the best your little guy and I bet he's happy that he can be the king of the castle! :-D


----------

